# cross bow



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

I am interested in a crossbow that has adjustable stock, one I can shoot as well as wife, grandson. Don't know anything about them. I have been looking at the American make ones. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*your answer*

I was faced with the same question. I'm 5'10" and my wife is 4'11", no sweat for us both to shoot it. I bought a Mission, they are made by Matthews. If you know bows you know Matthews reputation is great. I have been very pleased with it. Shoots golfball sized groups at 50 yds. Has 2 screw pins for stock adjustment, takes 2 minutes. Only problem is you can't get one from the big box stores, i.e. Gander, Cabelas, BassPro. They are only sold by authorized Matthews dealers, so it means a trip to a bow shop.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Will it shoot only Mathews bolts? 
I noticed some of the brands only shoot their bolts.
Thanks


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*Don't know*

I don't know the answer to that. Guess you could contact the manufacturer. I would think any 20" bolt of correct spine and diameter would work. Wonder why only certain x-bows shoot their own bolts, what is different? Thats interesting. I have only purchased the Mission bolts.


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

Southern crossbow


----------

